# 14 Home Remedies for Insect Bites &amp; Stings



## Anna1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello Tee!

Anna and I have so enjoyed visiting your blog! You have such a wealth of information available! Thank you for encouraging Anna in her gardening. She enjoys doing it a lot!

She has "hope" for her okra after your sound advice. She will let you know if it produces!

Your list is great for insect bites! I can't think of a thing to add!

Leslie
(Anna's Momma)


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Leslie!

Thank you so much for your kind words. I have enjoyed chatting with Anna, and am so glad that she enjoys vegetable gardening! Her okra should kick into high gear the next few days since it is predicted to be in the upper 90's. They absolutely love the heat. Keep me inform on how it is doing!

If ya'll need anything please do not hesitate to contact me.

Thanks for stopping by, and getting in touch.

Happy Gardening,

Tee


----------



## Ivette (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, Our pediatrician told us to apply household chlorine bleach to treat mosquito and other insect bites. For us it has even worked on wasp stings. You can apply it directly to the bite as soon as possible with a cotton swab or the tip of a napkin or tissue. He says the bleach has a chemical that neutralizes the enzyme that causes the itching.


----------



## digg_this (May 13, 2012)

You will discover several activities that can offer an effect 
on how soon or it may be the way easy going nice hair matures.
In the following paragraphs, I'll comment on an organic method to make it easier expand your fur coarse, a lot more as well as improved trying alternative alternatives.


----------



## alli (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a depleated immune system due to kidney failure & liver disease and I've gotten bitten 7 times on my leg which are now black & blue due to my body having probe fighting it off. Went too Dr was told definitely spider bites. What can I use on myself at night so I wont get anymore bites? I sprayed me room windows and surrounding areas. I want something extra I can use. Any suggestions?? Ty


----------

